# I Ignited A Mosh Pit



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

It was awesome. I went to see the Toadies and I said **** it and let go, just moved to the music, like a wild animal. Some guy behind me came up to me and was "you want to start something here don't you" and I said "**** yeah" and from that point, it was on. 

All and all a good night, I made peace with my friends and made DC wild, at least for a night. Some girl tried to stop me by saying "stop it, stop it" but hey, it was too late, I showed people how to be free. A dude came up and said "just have fun" and he's spot on. Just live baby.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Your post is awesome dude!!!! I plan on doing the same thing tonight if i can find someone to do it with......


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome! Way to go! You even kept at it when approached by others, that's fantastic!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats awesome makes me want to go to a concert and do the same.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

brightpaperwarewolf said:


> just live baby.


qft!


----------



## nowaytosay (Jun 27, 2009)

I love this! You should take a look at this:


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Way to go, man! Glad to see you let your own enjoyment take over.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazing post.


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

nowaytosay said:


> I love this! You should take a look at this:


That's friggin' brilliant. :lol

Excellent news to hear man, just let whatever hair you have down and do what the hell you feel.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

nowaytosay said:


> I love this! You should take a look at this:


Now that's awesome!


----------

